# SHENZHEN | Wingtech 5G South China Headquaters | 199m | 653ft | 48 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









总投资357亿，民生项目占8成！罗湖新开工重点项目启动_改造_建设_供水


除此之外，其他集中开工的还包括城市更新及棚改类项目6个，总投资约284亿元，包括蔡屋围城市更新一期子项目A、船步街棚改项目、布心村水围村城市更新项目二期等，项目的建设将进一步提升片区居住环境，释放优质产业空间…




www.sohu.com









闻泰科技股份有限公司


闻泰科技是全球领先的集研发设计和生产制造于一体的基础半导体、光学/显示模组、产品集成企业，主要为全球客户提供半导体功率器件、模拟芯片的研发设计、晶圆制造和封装测试；光学模组和Mini/Micro LED显示模组的研发制造；手机、平板、笔电、服务器、IoT、汽车电子等终端产品研发制造服务；Wingtech is a world-leading essential semiconductor, optical, and product integration company, which integrating R&D, design and manufacturing. Wingtech...



www.wingtech.com









































by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-27 by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-31 by ABELL


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/09/22 by ABELL


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

*199m *





深圳 - 199米！闻泰华南总部大厦项目；龙华“三馆”预计2025年完工_建设_企业_中心城


。项目集总部办公、研发、运营服务等功能于一体，旨在实现5G智能终端从创新、研发、运营到服务的全产业链运营资源整合，以立足深圳、辐射全国的5G产业生态链，打造粤港澳大湾区科技创新型企业新图腾。 ， …




www.sohu.com




The design has slightly changed


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

30/10/22 by ABELL


----------

